# When you smoke 1792...



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

...you smoke pure history. You have a historic experience. You re-live history. Why and how do such blends still exist today? Now there's a question, regardless of one's own personal dislikes or likes, the existence of such a blend in modern times not only says heaps about pipe smoking but it also says heaps about people and society. I could write a very long prose on the subject..but... I would like others to be the author...I await comment...dub


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

18 views no comments..retirement is eminent.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

Everything but the present moment is history. _Today is only yesterday's tomorrow._

PS: Is a Cob Plug experience any less historical??

Back to your Mayoral duties now ..... _(whatever the hell they would be!)_


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Maybe it says that we enjoy exploring our senses and sometimes what can become a pleasurable experience isn't necessarily pleasing in a contemporary and typical way


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Maybe it says that we enjoy exploring our senses and sometimes what can become a pleasurable experience isn't necessarily pleasing in a contemporary and typical way


The stuff might have made 3 out of 4 pipe smokers sick a hundred years ago. Who'd know? (I have recently grown to really like it. It is special and nothing else is much in that ballpark.)


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> ... I could write a very long prose on the subject...


I´m sure we all would love to read it... so, start writting Dub (or start talking in a YouTube video)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ive got an unopened Tin in my cellar but History will have to wait. I have far too many other Tins open at the moment. What sets it apart in your opinions?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

sounds7 said:


> ... What sets it apart in your opinions?


The fear that, whatever pipe you smoked it in, is forever ruined. Until you experience tonquin you really can't understand.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Tonquin sets it apart but it does mellow with a little time


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> The fear that, whatever pipe you smoked it in, is forever ruined. Until you experience tonquin you really can't understand.


So when I finally do crack it open I better experience for the first time in a cob?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

When you smoke 1792....Try not tou. The stuff just isn't for me. For the life of me I can't understand why it is still around.


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

Looks like another blend for me to try, ok going to sound like a newby, has this blend been around since 1792?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm a little scared, but taking our mayor's advice, I added a tin on to the order that I placed with smokingpipes tonight. For $6.21, how can I go wrong? I'm thinking this may be a smoke that I dedicate to those highly stressful days, or when I need a swift kick in the ass. 

Like others, I'm also interested in hearing some history of this blend, and should we keep this out of the pipes that we use for different blends?


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

bigkev77 said:


> When you smoke 1792....Try not tou. The stuff just isn't for me. For the life of me I can't understand why it is still around.


Just to add. Although, I think this tobacco it just horrible, it is something everyone _must _try. There is nothing out there like it and worth $7 just for the experience.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm a fairly noob of a smoker and i dig it. I dunno, it's just really different. Granted the first time i tried it i had to set the pipe down and pass out where i sat about halfway through. But following bowls have proved less stressful on the brain synapses.

It has a very unique flavor that I particularly enjoy. It will ghost like mad so be cognizant of that. And although it's not something to smoke every day, every week.... heck, maybe even every month... it's definitely a blend that demands smoking. Period.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Screw history, I hate Tonquin! :dunno:


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

sounds7 said:


> So when I finally do crack it open I better experience for the first time in a cob?


I can't say why but I think 1792 might be poorly served by a cob but it sounds all wrong to me. Go with a briar my friend, go with briar.

1972 fresh and slightly moist out the tin smokes with a characteristic pungency and will be slow to light; left to dry out where it loses flex and wants to break when bent it will light easier but becomes a very flat, different smoke - almost tasteless - by comparison. (According to my taste, anyhow. A lot of folks might still find it oppressive when dried.)


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm afraid I'm still not in a literal mood...but what surprises me with many strong flakes and plugs is how little bite there is, and also how soft the smoking experience can be. Here in Holland liquorice sweets are very popular, in fact all Dutch sweets are liquorice based...shops will often stock 20 different types. Salmiak is Salty Liquorice, many non-dutch can't eat the stuff, it can be like eating a cube of salt with some Liquorice flavor added. To me the taste of 1792 is exactly the same.

In a world with increasing demand for drinks like alco-pops (Bacardi Breezer) and a pipe smokers world which is full of sweet mild aromatics, it is amazing that a blend like 1972 is still made and sold in large quantities. I'm sure it came about because someone discovered that it actually tastes quite nice. The rest is history. For me I find the few Samual Gawith and Gawith Hoggart VA flakes and plugs that I have tried are much more interesting than a Latakia blend. Someone commented on my Revor Plug by Gawith Hoggart, saying: it smells like an old smelly oily diesel engine, well it does, but I love the stuff.


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I'm afraid I'm still not in a literal mood...but what surprises me with many strong flakes and plugs is how little bite there is, and also how soft the smoking experience can be. Here in Holland liquorice sweets are very popular, in fact all Dutch sweets are liquorice based...shops will often stock 20 different types. Salmiak is Salty Liquorice, many non-dutch can't eat the stuff, it can be like eating a cube of salt with some Liquorice flavor added. To me the taste of 1792 is exactly the same.


Kind of reminds me of beer, my wife won't touch anything that's even mildly hoppy but she loves a good porter or stout. Looking at them you'd think they'd be bitter, but they're not.

Anyway, I've yet to smoke 1792 but here's my contribution:
When you smoke 1792 you wistfully take a sip and then say, "1792, that was a good year." No one ever laughs.

Fess up, you know you've done it.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

brianwalden said:


> When you smoke 1792 you wistfully take a sip and then say, "1792, that was a good year." No one ever laughs.
> 
> Fess up, you know you've done it.


Not as yet...but I'll remember that one.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I guess I should add this link...the full history of the company:

A chronological history of Samuel Gawith and Company


----------



## freemansrus (May 16, 2009)

i imagine this is an hilariously embarrassing question but i'm too interested:
is Samuel Gawith company at all connected with Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.?


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

freemansrus said:


> i imagine this is an hilariously embarrassing question but i'm too interested:
> is Samuel Gawith company at all connected with Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.?


Don't feel bad, I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## smokinmojo (Jan 24, 2005)

freemansrus said:


> i imagine this is an hilariously embarrassing question but i'm too interested:
> is Samuel Gawith company at all connected with Gawith, Hoggarth & Co.?


Some Gawith History. A chronological history of Samuel Gawith and Company

Speaking of history... After ambling through a some tins a few years ago i decided to rub and jar 8oz of 1792. :doh: A little goes a long way. I do have an occasional bowl of the stuff (but the flavor/strength leave me with my socks on). For the most part i just look at the jar on the shelf and think "it's nice to have around but not really what I'm looking for"

I imagine when it's time for me to go, it will still be around.


----------



## freemansrus (May 16, 2009)

so was it a brother of Samuel Gawith that gave the Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. its name?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

freemansrus said:


> so was it a brother of Samuel Gawith that gave the Gawith, Hoggarth & Co. its name?


yeap...and it's amazing both companies are still going in the same small town...Kendal, UK.


----------



## freemansrus (May 16, 2009)

my local tobacconist here in the UK supplies bulk tobacco in small pouches with "Auld Kendal" written on them.

Where would B&M tobacconists get their bulks from? They're just labeled in jars behind the counter.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

freemansrus said:


> my local tobacconist here in the UK supplies bulk tobacco in small pouches with "Auld Kendal" written on them.
> 
> Where would B&M tobacconists get their bulks from? They're just labeled in jars behind the counter.


This is probably the name he gives to his own blend of Samual Gawith tobacco...their big suppliers of bulk blends in the UK and worldwide.


----------



## plexiprs (Nov 18, 2005)

1792 always reminds me that the US FDA has outlawed, banned, prohibited the use of the tonka bean extract in foods. Don't you get tired of having a government that taxes you then being an unwelcome Nanny to you? Screw the FDA and the Nanny-State, and ObamaCare to boot. Light up, fellow pipers, be the rebel you were born to be!!


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I'm afraid I'm still not in a literal mood...but what surprises me with many strong flakes and plugs is how little bite there is, and also how soft the smoking experience can be. Here in Holland liquorice sweets are very popular, in fact all Dutch sweets are liquorice based...shops will often stock 20 different types. Salmiak is Salty Liquorice, many non-dutch can't eat the stuff, it can be like eating a cube of salt with some Liquorice flavor added. To me the taste of 1792 is exactly the same.


Thats funny reading that. I know what you mean about the liquorice, so many variations but I actually like the salty ones. The one thing Salty that the dutch eat that i cant stand however is the raw herring. Salt Herringuke: But thats real dutch. How is it that the dutch like these bold manly salty things but then turn around and make their tobacco flavored cavendish? I haven't figured it out to be honest.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

plexiprs said:


> 1792 always reminds me that the US FDA has outlawed, banned, prohibited the use of the tonka bean extract in foods. Don't you get tired of having a government that taxes you then being an unwelcome Nanny to you? Screw the FDA and the Nanny-State, and ObamaCare to boot. Light up, fellow pipers, be the rebel you were born to be!!


Well said!


----------



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

I'm working on a tin right now. I didn't read what it said on the can -- does it say it dates from 1792? I figured it was just a marketing gimmick.

Anyway, I like it better each time I smoke it, and I, too, have noticed what a mellow smoke it is. And yet flavorful.

I was just noting to myself, last night, the irony that the two "beginner" blends I have, CVS Admiral's Choice and Walgreen's Black and Gold, are the two worst biting.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

postoak said:


> I'm working on a tin right now. I didn't read what it said on the can -- does it say it dates from 1792? I figured it was just a marketing gimmick.
> 
> Anyway, I like it better each time I smoke it, and I, too, have noticed what a mellow smoke it is. And yet flavorful.
> 
> I was just noting to myself, last night, the irony that the two "beginner" blends I have, CVS Admiral's Choice and Walgreen's Black and Gold, are the two worst biting.


The date refers to the year the company started.


----------



## Zodduska (Apr 14, 2009)

I really like 1792, I rub it out and smoke it in a fairly small bowled curchwarden.. probably my most relaxing combination I have in rotation.

As somebody else pointed out already; it ghosts quite heavily.. I've only smoked 1792 in that pipe until I went to try some St. James flake in it last week, it tasted *horrible* almost as if I were smoking some kind of laundry detergent. I ended up having to dump out the bowl and gave the pipe a good cleaning.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Zodduska said:


> I really like 1792, I rub it out and smoke it in a fairly small bowled curchwarden.. probably my most relaxing combination I have in rotation.
> 
> As somebody else pointed out already; it ghosts quite heavily.. I've only smoked 1792 in that pipe until I went to try some St. James flake in it last week, it tasted *horrible* almost as if I were smoking some kind of laundry detergent. I ended up having to dump out the bowl and gave the pipe a good cleaning.


A good tip, I smoke it in a pipes dedicated to strong English/Irish Flakes and plugs...so it's not so much a problem, but it does ghost.


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> The fear that, whatever pipe you smoked it in, is forever ruined. Until you experience tonquin you really can't understand.


OK I experienced it. I didnt mind the flavor at all although it is quite different from what I usually smoke. I can see it being a once in awhile baccy for me. What gets me though is the power of the smoke. You just dont realize from the mild flavor what a nick kick it has. If indeed what I am sensing is a nick kick. I had to lay down for awhile after smoking it because I got a bit swimmy headed. is this a normal reaction?


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

A must try blend & a swift kick in the ass of nicotine 

Not on my daily routine but have on hand for those rare masochistic pipe smoking moods.


----------



## Plazma (Mar 11, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> ...you smoke pure history. You have a historic experience. You re-live history. Why and how do such blends still exist today? Now there's a question, regardless of one's own personal dislikes or likes, the existence of such a blend in modern times not only says heaps about pipe smoking but it also says heaps about people and society. I could write a very long prose on the subject..but... I would like others to be the author...I await comment...dub


There's a lot pipe smoking in general that ties us to our past. From reading I know a lot of people have received pipes from their grand fathers who probably in turn received pipes from their grandfathers. So really pipe smoking is something that passes from generation to generation.

Further more in the present age, people are all about instant gratification, look at cigarettes simple and fast. you pull one out light it and you're off to the races. But with pipes, if you want a quality smoke you have to take the time to dry the tobacco, fill the pipe, get just the right light on it and then don't smoke it too fast otherwise it destroys the experience.

In our modern world we have so many technological conveniences in every aspect of our life that things happen almost instantly. But I'm sure a lot of you know that from listening to your elders things weren't always that way, there was a time when you had to wait for things like correspondences and food just to name a few.

So really be it conscious or subconscious 1729 evokes maybe a little bit of history for some smokers.

(christ that's some good BS IMHO I don't even know if that's what you're referring to but goddamn.)


----------



## sounds7 (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds7 said:


> OK I experienced it. I didnt mind the flavor at all although it is quite different from what I usually smoke. I can see it being a once in awhile baccy for me. What gets me though is the power of the smoke. You just dont realize from the mild flavor what a nick kick it has. If indeed what I am sensing is a nick kick. I had to lay down for awhile after smoking it because I got a bit swimmy headed. is this a normal reaction?


I wasnt able to finish the bowl but returned to it this morning. Pleasing taste and very smooth. The after affects of the smoke however are strikingly similar to a special blend I purchased a few years ago at the Bulldog on the leidseplein in Amsterdam. In all seriousness how is this smoke legal in the USA?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

_*"Tonka beans can contain on average 1% to 3% coumarin but some strains have tested as high as 10%. Coumarin is a well known plant chemical which is an anticoagulant blood thinner that has been turned into a prescription drug called coumadin or Warfarin. Coumarin is toxic when ingested in high dosages. Dietary feeding of coumarin to rats and dogs has been associated with extensive liver damage, growth retardation, testicular atrophy and cardiac paralysis."*_

*WE sent the Brits Joeseph Kennedy Sr. and THEY send us Tonka extract. WTH?*


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

I dunno if this stuff is dangerous, & I'm not sure if I care. 

1792 is delicious ipe:

oops just edited this, cause I realized I came off as a jack-***. No offense meant to you Moo, it does sound a little scary.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

sounds7 said:


> I wasnt able to finish the bowl but returned to it this morning. Pleasing taste and very smooth. The after affects of the smoke however are strikingly similar to a special blend I purchased a few years ago at the Bulldog on the leidseplein in Amsterdam. In all seriousness how is this smoke legal in the USA?


Funny, if smoked too quickly, it could have the effect of a joint...a strong one! For me I still find Irish Flake just as strong maybe stronger. One of my recent tricks of late is filling one of my very large pipes with 1792 or Irish Flake, pop it in my jacket pocket and I'm good for the whole day, no need to bring pipe pouch or baccy pouch with...just relight the pipe when I want a quick hit.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> ...just relight the pipe when I want a quick hit.


Thats what we need, an intoxicated Mayor! :dude:


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

RJpuffs said:


> Thats what we need, an intoxicated Mayor! :dude:


My other tip is put large pipe filled with 1792....jump on scooter, buy paper (IHT) on the way....the pipe will last me two good beers on the terrace....which just keeps me under legal to drive limit...drive home....done


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> The fear that, whatever pipe you smoked it in, is forever ruined. Until you experience tonquin you really can't understand.


I'm Pretty much with MM on this one. Searching through some archives, I found a review I did (of sorts).

"A pal of mine sent me a tin of 1792 on a dare, and I don't back down from dares. Just lit a bowl of the stuff. When I opened the tin, the smell made me make a sound like Side Show Bob, of the Simpsons, when he steps on a rake. Kind of a eeeeeuuuunnnhhh! The initial taste is spicy, not as strong asImight thinkbtunowi'm feeling the Rush, OHGOD,OHGOD,OHGOD,OHGOD........THE WALLS ARE BREATHING...THECOLORS...THESOUNDS................

UNNNHHHH...Where am I? Who are you and what have you done with my soft palate and tongue? Ah, Jeez. Was that a hazing of some sort? Was this tobacco really meant for human consumption, or was it intended for the tobacco equivalent of whoopee cushion? No, I take that back.... whoopee cushions are harmless, I believe this stuff has rewritten my Friggin' DNA!!! I'll get even.............., once I get out of the hospital............ "

Best regards,

Da' Bear


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

Bear Graves said:


> I'm Pretty much with MM on this one. Searching through some archives, I found a review I did (of sorts).
> 
> "A pal of mine sent me a tin of 1792 on a dare, and I don't back down from dares. Just lit a bowl of the stuff. When I opened the tin, the smell made me make a sound like Side Show Bob, of the Simpsons, when he steps on a rake. Kind of a eeeeeuuuunnnhhh! The initial taste is spicy, not as strong asImight thinkbtunowi'm feeling the Rush, OHGOD,OHGOD,OHGOD,OHGOD........THE WALLS ARE BREATHING...THECOLORS...THESOUNDS................
> 
> ...


OMG Bear I'm LMAO - great stuff isn't it :scared: 1792 is like a real great horror film, you know you shouldn't watch it but just can't keep from going back for more


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

N7COF said:


> OMG Bear I'm LMAO - great stuff isn't it :scared: 1792 is like a real great horror film, you know you shouldn't watch it but just can't keep from going back for more


I have already warned my co-workers that if they decided to take up this classic as a regular smoke, they need to give me enough of a "head's up" that I can break out my old Army NBC (Nuclear, Biological and Chemical) suit and gas mask.

Come to think of it, I may as well go out and buy a fresh supply of one-shot atropine autoinjectors.....


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bear Graves said:


> I have already warned my co-workers that if they decided to take up this classic as a regular smoke, they need to give me enough of a "head's up" that I can break out my old Army NBC (Nuclear, Biological and Chemical) suit and gas mask.
> 
> Come to think of it, I may as well go out and buy a fresh supply of one-shot atropine autoinjectors.....


This tobak seems to be more polarizing than handgun ownership and Roe vs. Wade put together. C'mon - 1792 has a stunning few moments out of the gate but - really - after your brain cells and taste buds flatten out it turns into a rich, mellow smoke with a little extra punch and a bit of originality. Granted, it may not suit a novice smoker but for the strong, the wise and the old it has a panache and derring-do that nothing else offers. WTH? Speaking as only commercial livestock can, I would have taken you for a Papa Bear, not a Baby Bear.

I feel a poll coming on...


----------



## Bear Graves (May 23, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> This tobak seems to be more polarizing than handgun ownership and Roe vs. Wade put together. C'mon - 1792 has a stunning few moments out of the gate but - really - after your brain cells and taste buds flatten out it turns into a rich, mellow smoke with a little extra punch and a bit of originality. Granted, it may not suit a novice smoker but for the strong, the wise and the old it has a panache and derring-do that nothing else offers. WTH? Speaking as only commercial livestock can, I would have taken you for a Papa Bear, not a Baby Bear.
> 
> I feel a poll coming on...


Ah, but my fellow mammalian quadruped! It's not the powerful taste nor nicotine that has me running for an emesis basin, it's that damned, cloying Tonka odor. I would just assume smoke a weed that was laced with essence of fired okra (one of my food "kryptonites").

Yours, in clarification,

Bear


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Bear Graves said:


> Yours, in clarification, Bear


Clear as glass. :razz:










You call if you ever come thru Raleigh now, hear?


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Geez, with all of this talk of 1792 I felt I just had to experience it. I was at the B&M today picking up some cigars and pipe cleaners, and they let me sample a couple bowls of the stuff. It has kind of a unique "tin" aroma (this stuff was actually bulk 1792) but I don't really see the big deal here. It's a dark pressed virginia flake with some tonquin. It's pretty stout, I suppose. Not really a gut-puncher like it's make out to be. I did smoke two bowls of the stuff back-to-back, after all. It's good. I like it.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

LOL @ bear.  FWIW, I like okra too.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

uvacom said:


> ...I felt I just had to experience it... ...I don't really see the big deal here. Not really a gut-puncher like it's make out to be... It's good. I like it.


Sure it's good and good on you for trying the ultra-scary 1792. It's great! But, a small disclaimer. As brother madhatter said in the post above, "..*.it does mellow with a little time.*" It softens a lot, ektually. Madhatter is a master of understatement.

I expect the impact from open bulk has little to do with the _tzetz_ you get from a new tin. With all respect due to the Bear-cub I agree completely that the aroma (and taste) from a new tin can be extraordinarily weird, off-putting and, for many, quite unpleasant. Once air hits a newly opened tin, however, the intensity of the tonquin falls off quite a lot after maybe a week. Take the 1792 challenge and do it to the 9's. Crack you a new tin before forming an opinion. :hmm:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Sure it's good and good on you for trying the ultra-scary 1792. It's great! But, a small disclaimer. As brother madhatter said in the post above, "..*.it does mellow with a little time.*" It softens a lot, ektually. Madhatter is a master of understatement.
> 
> I expect the impact from open bulk has little to do with the _tzetz_ you get from a new tin. With all respect due to the Bear-cub I agree completely that the aroma (and taste) from a new tin can be extraordinarily weird, off-putting and, for many, quite unpleasant. Once air hits a newly opened tin, however, the intensity of the tonquin falls off quite a lot after maybe a week. Take the 1792 challenge and do it to the 9's. Crack you a new tin before forming an opinion. :hmm:


I totally agree about the waiting a week thing. This is a very full-bodied tobacco that needs some time to acquire a taste for. It starts out knocking your socks off, but eventually mellows into some darn tasty tobacco.

Give it a chance, smoke at least five bowls before writing it off.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Sure it's good and good on you for trying the ultra-scary 1792. It's great! But, a small disclaimer. As brother madhatter said in the post above, "..*.it does mellow with a little time.*" It softens a lot, ektually. Madhatter is a master of understatement.
> 
> I expect the impact from open bulk has little to do with the _tzetz_ you get from a new tin. With all respect due to the Bear-cub I agree completely that the aroma (and taste) from a new tin can be extraordinarily weird, off-putting and, for many, quite unpleasant. Once air hits a newly opened tin, however, the intensity of the tonquin falls off quite a lot after maybe a week. Take the 1792 challenge and do it to the 9's. Crack you a new tin before forming an opinion. :hmm:


After I posted, I considered the same thing. Well, the jar did smell pretty strongly of tonquin, but nonetheless I'm sure a new tin would have a more potent aroma, which I look forward to trying. 

On a related note, this stuff is much more affordable in bulk, so I do wonder if this stuff is as potent in that form, provided it is swiftly jarred upon opening of the bulk 1lb packaging. Anybody have any experience here?


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

No experience on the bulk...but I know bulk is often better and at worst only slightly less tasty in a few cases...give the solid nico hit of the blend, me thinks bulk is a great price for a fix. I'm just about to load up a bowl actually...in my pete gold spigot 999s...so I'll be thinking of you....this one is for bed...it's 1.30am here.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been smoking from my tin again this week. Right now I'm tossing between never buying it again or ordering a pound.......... lol


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Mad Hatter said:


> I've been smoking from my tin again this week. Right now I'm tossing between never buying it again or ordering a pound.......... lol


It is that kinda a blend...the main thing is, you gave it a go.:dude:


----------



## N7COF (Dec 29, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> It is that kinda a blend...the main thing is, you gave it a go.:dude:


It sure is that kind of blend as I'm tempted/tormented loading a bowl as I type :scared:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Iwan Ries delivered via UPS some 1792, Irish Flake and Bracken Flake. I decided to finally give 1792 a try. Loaded it into a 20 year old Butz-Choquin and started puffing. This tobacco is strong, VERY STRONG, but what astounded me is that it seems the stronger the tobacco the smoother the taste, they never bite. I asked my wife to take a “hit” explaining to her that this was sort of like smoking a joint. She replied, “Maybe some cheap crap.” So much for her opinion. I really enjoyed this stuff, and noticed a bit of nicotine buzz. I followed up this smoke with Irish Flake in another Butz-Choquin. Was amazed this seemed as strong or stronger as 1792, but had the sweetness of a Virginian. I smoked about 3/4 of a bowl and had to stop, frankly believed that I was going to pass out. This really was the first time I had ever smoked a tobacco that really created a love hate relationship. Both were great smokes, but I am afraid I will not soon smoke both in succession.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I have a tin of this coming and am anxious to try it!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Arrived today! Smells kinda acrid...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RHNewfie said:


> Arrived today! Smells kinda acrid...


Just wait til you try it! It'll knock your socks right off!

Besides, if you don't like it, I know someone you can send it to. :wink:


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Just smoked a bowl of it. I gotta say that it was pretty good. Interesting tastes, not sure what they were though. Gonna have to try a few more. Say, is it supposed to have a high nic content?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ya I would say pretty high in "vitamin-n".


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

That's probably why I liked it then


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Just had a bowl...the tin has been open a couple of weeks now...just getting nice....but I've only got about a qrt. tin left....dam...should have waited longer....still love the stuff....just popped a tin of Brown No.4...my first rope...all I can say is it's looking just as tasty.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> Arrived today! Smells kinda acrid...


Gawiths tend to smell like that. McClellands has the Ketchup, and I think IHT used to describe Gawith's smell as Urinal Cake.

Glad the package made it to you!!!


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

It did indeed and thanks for the great deal!! Dunno if you saw the thread where I said that I saw it locally for $19.99...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

DubintheDam said:


> Just had a bowl...the tin has been open a couple of weeks now...just getting nice....but I've only got about a qrt. tin left....dam...should have waited longer....still love the stuff....just popped a tin of Brown No.4...my first rope...all I can say is it's looking just as tasty.


I have a tin of the Black XX rope on it's way right now. I'm interested to find out how it is, rumor has it the Brown is a little stronger than the black, they both look tasty though!


----------



## viking12344 (Apr 25, 2009)

Picked up a tin of this today to go in my new aran peterson and love it. I set it out for 30 minutes first, it was real moist.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

i am staring at my baggie of 1792 in both excitement and trepadation. I will let you know what I think.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

Cracked opened my first tin of 1792 today & christened my cob pipe with it just a few minutes ago. Still standing & no "N" buzz. Hmmm. When it comes to the taste, the 1792 tasted kind of bland to me. Still like Squadron Leader the most so far. (Haven't tried that many tin tobacco yet. This is my third tin tobacco tried.) My opinion might change after finishing the 1792 tin. YMMV.


----------



## Joshcertain (Jun 1, 2009)

Joshcertain said:


> i am staring at my baggie of 1792 in both excitement and trepadation. I will let you know what I think.


ok... is this tobacco a joke on the new to pipes? Like some kind of schoolyard hazing? 

u

this is like someone took old ciggarete butts pressed them and then flue cured them sliced them up and called it tobacco.

this tobacco is so nasty I think it will be the first thing the FDA bans... for the good of the world, as the smell of it might open a portal to hell....

:biggrin: its not all that bad, but i'm not a fan so um glad I only got one oz.

(i really do think it tastes like when a ciggarette is smoked into the filter though)


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Joshcertain said:


> ok... is this tobacco a joke on the new to pipes? Like some kind of schoolyard hazing?


Really, not. Neither is it a great smoke for a novice; it can be especially off-putting to both new and experienced smokers. While I'm not crazy about knockdown nicotine blasts I happen to like the stuff after a tin has aired for 2-4 weeks. I had a small bowl on the way to work this morning and it was stellar. My head is a little swimmy even now, an hour later.

1792 appears with several flavor profiles depending on how moist or dry it is and on how long the tin has been open to the air. It can be damn intense from a freshly opened tin or tame, mellow and fine burning when well rested and moderately dry after a tin has been opened for several weeks. It wanders. It tempts. It soothes. It startles. It is one of a kind that changes with your experience and its state of being.

If at first you find it unpleasant at least revisit it one more time in another year or two. In the evening, after eating something.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> Really, not. Neither is it a great smoke for a novice; it can be especially off-putting to both new and experienced smokers. While I'm not crazy about knockdown nicotine blasts I happen to like the stuff after a tin has aired for 2-4 weeks. I had a small bowl on the way to work this morning and it was stellar. My head is a little swimmy even now, an hour later.
> 
> 1792 appears with several flavor profiles depending on how moist or dry it is and on how long the tin has been open to the air. It can be damn intense from a freshly opened tin or tame, mellow and fine burning when well rested and moderately dry after a tin has been opened for several weeks. It wanders. It tempts. It soothes. It startles. It is one of a kind that changes with your experience and its state of being.
> 
> If at first you find it unpleasant at least revisit it one more time in another year or two. In the evening, after eating something.


Right on! The first time I smoked this was fresh right out of the tin - it damn near knocked me out. It took two weeks to have to balls to smoke it again-totally different smoke. I was a lot better, it was smooth, but still have the nicotine HIT. I like this stuff.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

Well,I finally tried it based on this thread and the reviews I have read. I ordered two tins off the bat as I usually liked SG stuff (SL ad full Virgina). I opened the tin last night. It did remind me of full viginia and McClelland X-mas cheer 08 in consistency. I rubbed it well and chose my larger bowl meer to fill. My experice with these types of baccy in smaller bowls has not been good(maybe I do not rub well enough) as they tend to clog as I tamp.

After sitting in the pipe overnight I partook on the commute to work this AM. Very good first experience. I has some of the sweetness of the full Virgina and yeat a hint of some sort of spice. I did notice a bit of a punch as I tend to puff pretty good. At the same time it was smooth and did not bite at all.

Overall a big thumbs up and looking forward to the next bowl.


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

anyone willing to trade or sell a couple flakes of this? i'd rather not invest in a whole tin especially wiith a tobacco as diversely rated as 1792...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

rlaliberty said:


> anyone willing to trade or sell a couple flakes of this? i'd rather not invest in a whole tin especially wiith a tobacco as diversely rated as 1792...


C'mon... Buy you a tin and if it makes you yak I'll swap you out a tin of something else you might like better. :rapture:


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> C'mon... Buy you a tin and if it makes you yak I'll swap you out a tin of something else you might like better. :rapture:


How can you refuse an offer like that!!! Top notch botl right there!


----------



## rlaliberty (Jul 6, 2008)

haha moo, wonderful offer. guess ill buy one. ill probably like it anyways!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

rlaliberty said:


> haha moo, wonderful offer. guess ill buy one. ill probably like it anyways!


If not I have you covered. layball:


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

afilter said:


> Well,I finally tried it based on this thread and the reviews I have read. I ordered two tins off the bat as I usually liked SG stuff (SL ad full Virgina). I opened the tin last night. It did remind me of full viginia and McClelland X-mas cheer 08 in consistency. I rubbed it well and chose my larger bowl meer to fill. My experice with these types of baccy in smaller bowls has not been good(maybe I do not rub well enough) as they tend to clog as I tamp.
> 
> After sitting in the pipe overnight I partook on the commute to work this AM. Very good first experience. I has some of the sweetness of the full Virgina and yeat a hint of some sort of spice. I did notice a bit of a punch as I tend to puff pretty good. At the same time it was smooth and did not bite at all.
> 
> Overall a big thumbs up and looking forward to the next bowl.


I prefer to fold & roll the flake into the bowl which in my case is a cob pipe. I prefer a small bowl for flakes. Haven't experienced any problems with the draw. I'll have to re-light 'cause I forget to dump the salt & pepper ashes. It's definitely a very smooth smoke.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

rlaliberty said:


> haha moo, wonderful offer. guess ill buy one. ill probably like it anyways!


Besides I believe it is one of the few 4 stars on Tobacco review.


----------



## seedubs1 (Dec 9, 2008)

Made the mistake of smoking a big ol' bowl of this.

I dry heaved for a little while.

Never again. Just thinking about it makes my tongue curl.




As far as the taste goes.....If you like licorrice, you'll probably like the taste. I, however, do not like licorice.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

seedubs1 said:


> Made the mistake of smoking a big ol' bowl of this.
> 
> I dry heaved for a little while.
> 
> ...


:shocked:

If you want to get rid of the rest of it, I know who you can send it to. :wink:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Smoked some 1792 last night in a small B/C. GREAT, but the tin was opened a month ago. The first time I smoked this and followed it up with Irish Flake I damn near passed out.


----------



## uvacom (Oct 29, 2008)

I just acquired a pound of the stuff. I should be sucking down tonquin-tastin' goodness for quite some time. :eyebrows:


----------



## RichieR (Feb 15, 2008)

I just wish this stuff did not smell so bad. It carbon copy replicates the aroma of sweaty old man feet, and it will linger around the home and pipe for a pretty long time. 

Flavour wise, I really like it. It has an odd musty spicy cheese quality to it -- very unique, but i would never smoke this blend inside the home, again....not even with the windows open.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

I have a tin of this in the mail. After reading some of the reviews in this thread I'm a little scared


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

Sovereign said:


> I have a tin of this in the mail. After reading some of the reviews in this thread I'm a little scared


Fear not, this is GREAT stuff, just make sure you sit down when you smoke it and do not dirve even a riding mower. It really tastes better, in my opinion, after you open the let it age for a week or so. You really need to smoke it at least once.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

Just finished a bowl in a cob. It's a smooth smoke with no bite to it. I'm probably about half way through my first tin of it.


----------



## afilter (Oct 9, 2008)

I have had a tin I opened a week ago...It is great, I do notice the kick everyone else talks about.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

mojo said:


> Just finished a bowl in a cob. It's a smooth smoke with no bite to it. I'm probably about half way through my first tin of it.


Smooth it is. Can't say it's not smooth.

What I am not getting is folks who smoke it and don't notice the nicotine punch. I think they must already be smoking a lot of something else (like burley) or simply have a higher tolerance for nic than I do. 1792 is about the only weed that really sits me down.


----------



## Sovereign (Jun 17, 2008)

AcworthAl said:


> Fear not, this is GREAT stuff, just make sure you sit down when you smoke it and do not dirve even a riding mower. It really tastes better, in my opinion, after you open the let it age for a week or so. You really need to smoke it at least once.


Acworth huh? I live in Powder Springs right near there


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> Smooth it is. Can't say it's not smooth.
> 
> What I am not getting is folks who smoke it and don't notice the nicotine punch. I think they must already be smoking a lot of something else (like burley) or simply have a higher tolerance for nic than I do. 1792 is about the only weed that really sits me down.


I think people who say it doesn't have a nicotine punch are either: 
a) lying 
b) smoke a lot more than the "average" pipe smoker 
c) some kind of freak of nature that nicotine doesn't affect
d) lying

I absolutely love this stuff, but I couldn't smoke it all day....or when driving....or anything else for that matter. 
Maybe that's why I like it so much, it requires your full attention.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> I think people who say it doesn't have a nicotine punch are either:
> a) lying
> b) smoke a lot more than the "average" pipe smoker
> c) some kind of freak of nature that nicotine doesn't affect
> ...


a) NO
b) NO
c) MAYBE
d) NO

Hmmm...maybe I got a defective tin of 1792. I doing my smoking in an opened garage standing up when I start & finish. During my cigar smoking heydays, I generally prefer cigars that are considered strong like Arturo Fuentes sun grown, black Partagas, La Gloria Cubana, & Opus. The only time I almost got floored was from a tiny tiny Cuban Punch cigar that a tobacconist gave me. I was forewarned about the potency. I will never forget that smoke. It almost knocked me out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

> Cracked opened my first tin of 1792 today & christened my cob pipe with it just a few minutes ago. Still standing & no "N" buzz. Hmmm. When it comes to the taste, the 1792 tasted kind of bland to me.





mojo said:


> Hmmm...maybe I got a defective tin of 1792.


I wonder what you got. Perhaps a new tin w/ bad seal? I suppose it happens. A tin that has been exposed to air for a few weeks certainly lacks the punchy flavor of a newly cracked tin but the strength doesn't evaporate. You could be a nicotine mutant - not a bad thing in and of itself, mutancy. You could be a 1792-XMan. Cool.


----------



## mojo (Apr 25, 2009)

Mister Moo said:


> I wonder what you got. Perhaps a new tin w/ bad seal? I suppose it happens. A tin that has been exposed to air for a few weeks certainly lacks the punchy flavor of a newly cracked tin but the strength doesn't evaporate. You could be a nicotine mutant - not a bad thing in and of itself, mutancy. You could be a 1792-XMan. Cool.


I like that nick name!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Me = jealous of your superhuman mutant nicotine tolerance.


----------



## Bassie (Mar 5, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> ...you smoke pure history. You have a historic experience. You re-live history. Why and how do such blends still exist today? Now there's a question, regardless of one's own personal dislikes or likes, the existence of such a blend in modern times not only says heaps about pipe smoking but it also says heaps about people and society. I could write a very long prose on the subject..but... I would like others to be the author...I await comment...dub


I bougt a tin off these in Bruxelles last week. I was there at the davidoff shop, which besides far too expensive ashtrays and a nice small walk inn humidor had not that much in store. For me wanting too try some new tobacoo's I bought a tin off this Dark Kendall Flake.
I filled my first bowl on the Great Marker drinking a nice pint off Bruxelles famous Maes beer. Since I opened the tin, I expected a strong sharp flavour because off the darkness off the tobacco. Though, the beginning off the smoke was verry mild, though after tamping once or twice it began to show it's pepperness and it's round sophisticated bull's eye taste.
After finishing a pint or 3:beerchug or 4 ? ) My bowl ended in some nice grey ash, mumbling I regreted not buying like a can or 10 off this stuff.

Must have for me.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm smoking 1792 right now, in a cob as I'm still not sure if I like it enough to include it in my regular rotation or not. If I do, a small briar will be dedicated to it.

It sure deliveres nic like nothing else I've tried, but the taste still puzzles me... it really remindes me of the way old ladies smell, when I was a kid.
Wondering if tonquin was used on old fashioned fragances?


----------



## Blackadder (Jun 5, 2009)

I'm with Dub in this case I find that 1792 is excellent it's like smoking a piece of history heck the blend is almost older then the country I live in.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Well I wasn't going to have a pipe tonight but you talked me into it. I'm smoking the 1792 in my Peterson Killarney. I love this stuff, seriously I keep a mason jar of it on my desk and will open it periodically just to take a whiff.


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

When i smoke 1792...i think: Never again! I don´t find 1792 that strong, only extreamly bad tasting!

If you guys like to try a strong tobaco that acctually taste like tobaco i can strongely recomend Kendal Brown Bogie(Twist). To smoke that baccy it´s like you get a punch...from the inside of your mouth and nose...in a good way! And it has a great salty, meaty tobacotaste. If you like less salty, try the Kendal Brown Bogie Rum.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

michwen said:


> When i smoke 1792...i think: Never again! I don´t find 1792 that strong, only extreamly bad tasting!
> 
> If you guys like to try a strong tobaco that acctually taste like tobaco i can strongely recomend Kendal Brown Bogie(Twist). To smoke that baccy it´s like you get a punch...from the inside of your mouth and nose...in a good way! And it has a great salty, meaty tobacotaste. If you like less salty, try the Kendal Brown Bogie Rum.


Soooooo.....how much 1792 do you have laying around?


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Soooooo.....how much 1792 do you have laying around?


Sorry, not that much!:smile: 
I have a tin i couldn´t finish. uainkiller:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

michwen said:


> Sorry, not that much!:smile:
> I have a tin i couldn´t finish. uainkiller:


Hope this didn't sound like I was fishing for free tobacco. I just thought maybe you could trade it for something you enjoy more. Of course you could always just put it in a jar & forget about it for a while, you never know how your tastes might change!


----------



## michwen (Oct 9, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Hope this didn't sound like I was fishing for free tobacco. I just thought maybe you could trade it for something you enjoy more. Of course you could always just put it in a jar & forget about it for a while, you never know how your tastes might change!


No worry, mate!
I don´t know why i´m saving it cause it´s not much left. I really gave it a try but the taste never got any better for me.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I smoked a couple more bowls of 1792 this week. I swear this stuff is laced with Opium. After 10 minutes of smoking I put my feet up and just want to sink into the chair, and go to sleep.


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Just cracked my first tin of 1792 and if it smokes anything like it smells pre-light, I'm going to be in heaven! Was going to have a bowl after Thanksgiving dinner, but went for a cigar instead...still might try it later, if I feel like sitting out in the cold. Wonderful aroma so far though!


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

After half a dozen bowls, I'm sure I like this tobacco very much, so I dedicate a small Big Ben to it... that pipe never behaved this well with any other tobacco and 1972 smokes better in a briar than in a cob, as someone else stated before (I think it was Moo). 
I'm very pleased with the combo. 

Now, would 1792 largely benefit from a few cellar years?


----------



## gjcab09 (Jul 12, 2009)

Smoked a bowl...came inside...ordered another tin...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Requiem said:


> After half a dozen bowls, I'm sure I like this tobacco very much, so I dedicate a small Big Ben to it... that pipe never behaved this well with any other tobacco and 1972 smokes better in a briar than in a cob, as someone else stated before (I think it was Moo).
> I'm very pleased with the combo.
> 
> Now, would 1792 largely benefit from a few cellar years?


1792 is definately worth dedicating a pipe to.

I would imagine it is well worth cellaring it for a while, as are many Virginias (or so I've heard). I have some with just five months on it, & it's already mellowed just enough to take the edge off. I can hardly wait to try some with a year or more, I suspect it will be delicious!


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Grabow Big Pipe Filter Pipe #02 - drgbp02

This is similar to the pipe I've been smoking 1792 flake in. Used to be I smoked Irish Flake in it, but I haven't smoked Irish Flake in a while, since lately it hasn't seemed as strong as it used too! 

So 1792 got to fill it up after I tried it in a cob.

1792 is like smoking a cigar, but a completely different experience. So far, me like!


----------



## 8ball (Feb 17, 2006)

Woooo, my head is spinning. Just dedicated one of my pipes to 1792. This stuff is something else.:woohoo:


----------



## DarHin (Dec 4, 2008)

Bought a tin a few weeks ago based on a 3 star avg review on TR. I have yet to open it since I have so many others open. It may be awhile before I get to it. So I guess for me it isn't as much the history as the future.


----------



## Royale Duke (Aug 14, 2009)

I've been meaning to try this stuff but I just don't want to commit to tin if I don't like it...


----------



## stoked (Nov 30, 2009)

1792 is very unique. I've gone back to it a few times and like it. The tonkin bean flavouring really is the only "oriental" aspect of the blend. I don't believe that there are any oriental tobaccos in it. I've had the pleasure of being closely immersed in asian culture for some years now and the taste of tonkin bean reminds me of the taste of some of the sweets made with adzuki or mung beans that are a treat for asians. When I smoke 1792 that's what I taste as far as topping. An acquired taste.

It's interesting that the tonkin bean contains the same chemical, couramin(?) that is in deer tongue. So what made blenders of the past seek out this chemical in their pipe tobaccos? To me this is the historical question to have answered (by someone more knowledgable than me).


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump time!

Anybody who has never tried this absolutely needs to. There is nothing else on earth like it! Totally worth dedicating a pipe to.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

A few nights ago I smoked some 1792, and left the room for a minute, coming back I found it has the nicest room note. The girlfriend even agreed!


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Bump time!
> 
> Anybody who has never tried this absolutely needs to. There is nothing else on earth like it! Totally worth dedicating a pipe to.


I should point out, it's pretty cruel to bump this thread when it's out of stock everywhere. :lol:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> A few nights ago I smoked some 1792, and left the room for a minute, coming back I found it has the nicest room note. The girlfriend even agreed!


Funny, I always thought the room note would cause relatives & neighbors to flee in terror. :suspicious:


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Jack Straw said:


> I should point out, it's pretty cruel to bump this thread when it's out of stock everywhere. :lol:


Oops! Didn't even think about that! :fear:

The good news is I've heard rumors that SG tobaccos MAY be back in stock (very temporarily if I have anything to do with it) sometime in April, so at least we don't have too long to wait.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Excellent News!


----------



## Arctic Fire (Jan 17, 2010)

commonsenseman said:


> Funny, I always thought the room note would cause relatives & neighbors to flee in terror. :suspicious:


agreed. the smell makes me even want to flee in terror.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Encase anyone hasn't already heard me sing my praises of this tobacco I love 1792. 

P.S. I'm glad that the SG tobaccos will be back in stalk soon. I'm down to a single tin of chocolate flake.


----------



## GreatBonsai (Jun 30, 2008)

I sure hope 1792 is back in stock before May. I'd like to get a tin before leaving the country. Already ordering Fire Dance Flake, Irish Flake, and Hal O the Wind on payday this week...


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

commonsenseman said:


> Oops! Didn't even think about that! :fear:
> 
> The good news is I've heard rumors that SG tobaccos MAY be back in stock (very temporarily if I have anything to do with it) sometime in April, so at least we don't have too long to wait.


At the risk of adding more cruelty to the SG famine ... 1792 showed up at smokingpipes on Friday, briefly, there was one 250gm box by the time I got to the site ... then it was gone.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Yea, I can't wait for this to get in stock, along with some other SG blends. It doesn't seem to have the Stonehaven hype, it frustrating that its so hard to find! Looking forward to trying the other somewhat similar blends described in the dark flake thread....


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> At the risk of adding more cruelty to the SG famine ... 1792 showed up at smokingpipes on Friday, briefly, there was one 250gm box by the time I got to the site ... then it was gone.


:frusty:

Patience Jeff, patience.


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks to tobaccocellar.com's alerts, 1792 is in stock at smokingpipes.com, with a note: "We have only 1 on hand*"

Ha!


----------



## Jaxon67 (Dec 1, 2008)

Smokingpipes.com is showing to have 1792 50g tin in stock. Might want to call before ordering though.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Ya know, I just remembered something. Memory not what it used to be, hush.

Back in '08 there was a similar SG shortage in spring. I remember making a call to smokingpipes at that time to find out why/when SG tins would be in stock. They didn't know, of course, only that their distributor didn't have any at the time. In May the market was awash in SG tins. Pretty sure of the time frame (matches today's scenario), checked purchase dates on my SG acquisitions in '08, May, July; fits.


----------



## cactusboy33 (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't mean to rub it in by saying this but I have a tin of 1792 patiently waiting. Waiting till I get the space, mental fortitude and right pipe to smoke it.

Since I haven't had any experience with strong tobaccos, I mean I have smoked some that others have described as strong but I haven't felt the kick, I'm a bit tentative about this one. 

Any tips on the first outing with the bicentennial flake? That is other than lining the ground with pillows for when I pass out.


----------



## kvv098 (Mar 16, 2010)

I like 1792 but I have found that I like Cob plug better. More pronounced taste, less topping and can be prepared as I like


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It's not that bad. Open the tin and let it air out for a couple days, a fresh tin can be a little overwhelming, and don't worry it won't dry out Just rub it out completely and smoke it slow. Either smoke it in a smallish pipe or only smoke a half bowl. The first time you try it make sure you eat something before hand and if you start to feel the the nicotine kicking in drink a soda or something else with sugar in it. Then sit back, relax, and enjoy.

1792 really is like nothing else I have smoked, the smoke is so smooth and creamy


----------



## Jessefive (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks to a generous bomb by Jeff/Commonsenseman, I had the pleasure of smoking some 1792 last night. I can see what the fuss is about. I've been taking notes on new tobaccos, and this one by far had the most to write about. So many flavors and nuances, and definitely a strong nic hit. A thoroughly enjoyable smoke. I can't wait for this to be in stock more readily! Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

A little bumpage so our friends that have been around less than 3 years can enjoy this thread. 

Last night was the first evening it's been warm enough to sit out and smoke since fall. I had a bowl of 1792 in it's dedicated Peterson Killarney 03. 1792 is a love it or hate it blend, but those that hate it must not like Christmas or puppy dogs either.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Would you believe I have two tins aging in my cellar but I yet to try it.... one day soon I suspect!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Smoke it now!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Agreed. You're not having your mind blown sitting here talking to us. Crack one of those puppies.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Okay... Okay.. I going to submit to the pressure! I just got out a tin with 1 year and 5 months age on it, going to go crack that sucker open and smoke a bowl right now!

BTW I actually had 3 tins... doh!


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

I have one tin of 1792. It's been sitting just a month or so, but this thread makes me think it's better unaged. 

OK.

I'll pop it tonight.

Terry? Ya ready for a review in an hour or two? I admit to bein' a wee bit intimidated.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

On my second bowl tonight. Good stuff but you could told me about the vitamin N. The world is spinning right now! In the garage. Think I will add a jack n coke with it.


----------



## El wedo del milagro (Jul 3, 2012)

OK.

No longer intimidated.

1792 is awsome. A slightly weird flavor, but I fell into the groove quickly.


It's strong. Retrohales only and i was slightly spinning. The flavor is awsome, and I love it. I'm searching for flavor refrences, but I have none.

It's simply awsome, and gives an incredible N kick.

I need to order many more tins.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't had any in a while but this stuff can smell both gross and delicious.

It's sweet but very strong. Not as strong as dark flake, but close and sharing a certain pleasant harshness.

Best smoked slowly in a small pipe outdoors late at night, preferably with lots of fog.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

OK, I have to ask this... Does 1792 have any hints of lakeland-style perfume?

EDIT: Wow, this thread came back from the dead...


----------



## Brewcityjedi (Mar 10, 2013)

I'm still fairly new to the pipe world, but 1792 is definitely one of my favorite baccy's. it definitely sparked my interest in flakes/va's, and the desire to try more of the Lakeland style baccy's.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

1792 does not have the soapy flavor of stereotypical lakeland but is toped with a tonquin flavor which is some sort on mutant vanillaish bean.


----------



## Derrick_Y (Apr 26, 2012)

You have all peaked my interest. Rubbing a bowl out now as we speak.

Any issue with ghosting, will I need to burn the pipe I choose for this when done?


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Yes. It doesn't just ghost, it'll haunt that pipe forever.


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> 1792 does not have the soapy flavor of stereotypical lakeland but is toped with a tonquin flavor which is some sort on mutant vanillaish bean.


I asked because I bought 4 ounces of G&H LA Flake which I thought might be a weaker, lesser known version of 1792. I definitely get a perfume/cologne-like essence in the smoke and I was wondering if that's from the tonquin or an additional topping... If 1792 lacks that topping then this will be a must-try for me.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have never picked up on any perfume like scent in 1792 however some people on tobacco reviews have mentioned it. 

Whether this is people using descriptive words differently than others or they are just more sensitive to it I cannot say.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> Yes. It doesn't just ghost, it'll haunt that pipe forever.


Oh crap! Are you serious? Two bowls in my Peterson and I may of ghosted it... ARG!


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

Congrast you have a 1792 pipe.


----------



## blackadam (Jun 28, 2011)

I don't think 2 bowls is irreversible.

I have an estate that had been 1792ed pretty hard but sanding it to the briar an a few salt treatment removed most traces. *most*.:spider:


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I have never picked up on any perfume like scent in 1792 however some people on tobacco reviews have mentioned it.
> 
> Whether this is people using descriptive words differently than others or they are just more sensitive to it I cannot say.


I agree. It is definitely a Lakeland, as is Louisiana Flake which I think was mentioned (IMO 1792's younger, more athletic brother...), but I don't get that as "perfumed". A number of Lakelands do have various floral toppings in addition to the "Essence", but I wouldn't consider a basic Lakeland like Best Brown Flake as a cologne substitute.


----------



## jader (Feb 22, 2011)

Thank you guys for reminding me to smoke it last night. I love 1792, but on a limited basis and took me a while to realize how finicky it is. Its not a daily or even weekly smoke, but when I get the itching for some real nicotine with decent flavor it hits the spot. 

I have a flake pipe I dedicated to my stronger VA type baccy, and find that I must dry it for a couple hours and rub the heck out of it to get a pleasurable smoke.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Ghost? What ghost? The glorious 1792 should be used to break in ALL pipes, which then can always offer the background goodness and vitality that only she can so freely give, no matter what ho-hum blend you happen to be smoking. 

No wonder I never saw this thread - it's only been up for four years...


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ghost? What ghost? The glorious 1792 should be used to break in ALL pipes...


Smokin' some right now, Terry. The Ouija board isn't registering any emanations from beyond, no cold chills wafting the curtains. Just because you can tell something was smoked in your pipe before whatever it is that you're smoking in your pipe now does not an apparition make. For true hauntings of the briar, one needs *Cannon Plug* or *Ennerdale*.

1792 to break in all pipes? I have no objection.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

DubintheDam said:


> 18 views no comments..retirement is eminent.


I enjoy it on occasion reminds me more of cigar tobacco than pipe tobacco.


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

freestoke said:


> Smokin' some right now, Terry.


Me, too. A veritable fountain of youth, it is.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

blackadam said:


> I don't think 2 bowls is irreversible.


I should of read this thread in more detail than I did. Nope, it has been marked! Even the stem smells strong, even after I cleaned it really good with everclear. My most expensive pipe has been marked. ARG!


----------



## TTecheTTe (Jun 10, 2012)

ProbateGeek said:


> Me, too. A veritable fountain of youth, it is.


Ah, fresh meat joining in our quest.



Hambone1 said:


> I should of read this thread in more detail than I did. Nope, it has been marked! Even the stem smells strong, even after I cleaned it really good with everclear. My most expensive pipe has been marked. ARG!


And the problem is...?


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hambone1 said:


> I should of read this thread in more detail than I did. Nope, it has been marked! Even the stem smells strong, even after I cleaned it really good with everclear. My most expensive pipe has been marked. ARG!


Thus far I've not had too much of an issue with ghosting.....with time. Of course I keep my glorious Ennerdale in the pipe marked for its worship, but for some reason I don't get that much staying power with 1792. If I have a bowl or two of 1792 in a pipe, I give it a good cleaning and then smoke neutral (typically burley) blends for a while.

On the bright side, it eventually abates. On the other bright side (my glass if half full, and the other half is full of life-giving air!), I get a nice 1792 essence added to the smoke for a few bowls.


----------

